# Zufallszahlen generieren



## arsenal (17. Nov 2008)

Hallo ich weiss, wie man folgende zufallszahlen generiert:

double zufall = Math.random(); // Zufallszahl im Bereich 0.0.... bis 0.99....
      System.out.println(zufall);

int zufall = (int) (Math.random()*6); // Zufallszahl von 0 bis 5
      System.out.println(zufall);

int zufall = 1+ (int) (Math.random()*6); // Zufallszahl von 1 bis 6
      System.out.println(zufall);

ich verstehe aber nicht wie ich zufallszahlen im bereich -1.0 und 1.0 erhalte. 

Für Hilfe wäre ich dankbar!

Thx, lg


----------



## Michael... (17. Nov 2008)

Durch Überlegen ;-) Beim Intervall 1 bis 6 hat's doch auch geklappt.

```
int zufall = -1+ (int) (Math.random()*2);
```


----------



## arsenal (17. Nov 2008)

stimmt, ist logisch! irgendwie bin ich auf der Leitung gestanden!!

danke vielmals!


----------

